# URGENT HELP bird cant get down off roof



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

hey guys for all you Racer's Homer Breeder's i HIGHLY 99% doubt use ever get this problem unless a bird is sick,well i breed Turkish Tumbler's and what they do is a Vertical Ladder Climb While Tumbling hear is a video Link..


http://youtube.com/watch?v=r9PEaHXvlOE&feature=related


as you can see it comes to a low point diving towards the loft then explodes into a vertical climb, well i need HELP! one of my birds are stuck on my roof 
his been up there for 2 days now.. since the loft is on a balcony and i live in an apartment i cant climb up to the roof to catch it
he cant come down to the balcony as soon as he lifts off he will flight directly into the vertical climb and tumble to much to see were his going keeps landing on the roof! i have been throwing food up there to keep him going or else his going to die any ides how i can get him down ?? every time he try's he just goes straight up into the air one of my best birds


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry your bird is stuck on the roof. Is there any way you can rent a tall ladder? Or is it too high for even that? I hope you're able to catch him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have no advice, I can't even picture what you're talking about. Can't you somehow make him fly to the ground, and pick him up?

Reti


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

nop too high for ladder and for reti he wont land on the ground his been trained to land on the balcony. 

hears a pic his on other building


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So, why can't he land on the balcony? How did he do it before?

Reti


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

well his been in training and now his a too good of a vertical climber its in there blood just like any other birds racers race home rolloers roll tumblers tumble this bird does a vertical climb up in the air and since its a balcony it cant land its gotten way better with each flight so now its really hard for it to land on the balcony !!!! m thinking of getting a 10meter 10cm wide wood or framework wood to streach across to the building so it can walk across !!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Kormez, so sorry to hear about your bird being stuck on the roof!
Hoping that your weather is ok for him to be out there, poor thing!
...and that he's getting enough to eat...worry about him being without water also! 

Is it possible for you to get a few of your other birds out there to direct him to the balcony?
Your wood platform sounds like a good idea, however, don't see how you would get it situated.

In any case, I'll be praying that your little guy gets down quickly and that you can figure a way for this not to happen again.
Unfortunately, I don't think the fire dept. would care to assist. 

I enjoyed the video...love that wing slapping noise!

Best wishes & looking forward to hearing how you make out!


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

you have to find droppers or trappers.......pigeons that helps flying breeds to go back to the loft......try to find a pair of giant runts, lahores, indian fantails or a large breed of non high fliers pigeons........I have some tipplers that sometimes spend more than 8 hours flying and I have to use my indian fantails in order to help them go down again to the loft.....

Hope that this can help you...


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

i do have other birds.. it just cant come down due to its vertical climb it goes straight up into the air instead of dropping down


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

day 4 today i seen him this morning then just disapeard i hope his still up there hope hawk hasnt got him or his dead


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

this pigeon have a mate? maybe he or she can help him to go down to the loft again....wow difficult situation.......hmmmmmm there is anyway to get access to the roof? maybe you can prepare a trap!!!!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sounds like the bird has a control issue if he can`t get it together long enough to get back home. Can you access the shoter roof on the lesft of where the bird is? It looks climbable in the pic.

g/l


----------



## KORMEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

!!!!!!!!! HIS DOWN! finally day 6! amazing how he survived up there with no water and the weather has been really bad! though i think his been drinking dirty water and i been throwing food up there anyway the wayhe came down was i dident feed him for last 2 days so he was fatiged and barely standing he flew and started his climb like always but was to tired to get back to the roof and simply FELL to the ground i walked down and grabbed him  his ok now fed and watered, i also gave him some garlic to get him up and running again cliped wings as now he will be a breeder no more flying for him


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Though I'm sorry to hear that he "hit the ground" I'm sure glad he's back home in your loving care  How frustrating and scary it was for both of you! I love happy endings though...


----------

